# ADA Solar RGB vs Kessil A360x vs ONF Flat One+ vs Chihiros Vivid 2 for 300gal planted tank



## Scully (Nov 20, 2020)

I just want to point out that the Chihiros WRGB II is like basically the same as the Vivid II w/o the fans. I bought one based on the results of another member and a decent amount of other reviews. I've played around with the app and set up a cycle, but haven't put it on my tank yet as I'm just waiting on a couple more items to come in for my new setup. Uses the same shaders as the Vivid but either way you have to buy them seperately, same with the hangers if you plan on using them vs legs.


----------



## EmotionalFescue (Jun 24, 2020)

The kessils are very powerful, but it's harder to make use of the power because the spread isn't as even as with a panel style. 

There is an independent red channel. I like the light most with the spectrum set to its most cool and with the red cranked all the way.

I also use these lights mounted high with the narrow angle reflectors. This solves the glare issue but makes coverage even less even. But, it also gives a great high contrast pop to the light.

I think out of your options, these might be the hardest to do well.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

another thought....
reef breeders photon V2+ I will have a set over mt 650l peninsula reef tank and before that one unit over another reef the fan never came on.
they have 6 channels of independent color control and look pretty sleek. 
I am not a fan of the kessil shimmer some love it I find it distracting.

for my 1st planted tank 60P I was thinking of Chihiros WRGB II as people seem to have sucess with them and being new to the world of aqua scaping i want to go what proven works.
that said seems like there out of stock at my fav. online dealer so maybe i'll go with the reefbreeders?

do you have a build thread going I would like to stop by and lean and enjoy the progress.


----------



## EmotionalFescue (Jun 24, 2020)

Another option to consider... how about hybrid fixtures? T5HO on the outside with point-source LED (i.e., kessil) mounts in the middle. You get good coverage plus some shimmer. Since you wouldn't be getting all of your light from the kessils, you wouldn't need as many, so it could be cost-neutral relative to a 100% kessil setup. like this:


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

aeneas said:


> Hi guys,
> as some of you may have seen in another thread, I am currently building a new 300gal planted "nature aquarium" style discus tank. Several tech specs are now already well researched, but now it comes to choosing the right lighting.
> After several days of reading reviews and youtube videos, I am down to the following:
> 
> ...


I'm going to go way outside the box on this one








Amazonas 320 Aquarium LED Lighting • Orphek


Orphek Amazonas 320 LED Light Fixtures are developed specifically for public aquariums and other venues displaying reef or freshwater aquariums.




orphek.com




But only globally dimmable w/ the dimmablw driver.
I'd bump this up to the Atlaniks but see they don't list the freshwater model anymore. I'd ask them though.

Cost is no object Radion XR15 freshwaters. 3 at minimum.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

T


jeffkrol said:


> I'm going to go way outside the box on this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This orphek critter looks pretty cool, but there is no price listed and the widest optics they list is a 60 degree. How many do you think you would need to light this tank? I admit, I'm curious mostly for my own personal reference. I have not seen this light before.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

minorhero said:


> T
> 
> This orphek critter looks pretty cool, but there is no price listed and the widest optics they list is a 60 degree. How many do you think you would need to light this tank? I admit, I'm curious mostly for my own personal reference. I have not seen this light before.


2 at 1m appox.
A lot of overspill front back and def. need a dimmable driver.
Believe the meanwell might offer simple pot dimming
Awhile ago I saw the pricing and wasn't horrible. Simple 1 channel design.
no colored sunrise/set.
Found it.. $300 then.


> The Amazonas can be controlled using the IoT gateway and app used for the Oprhek Atlantik series.


Not sure abot that








Orphek releases new Amazonas line aimed at public aquariums | Reef Builders | The Reef and Saltwater Aquarium Blog


The new line of Orphek Amazonas LED lights are aimed at replacing metal halides in public and large-scale aquariums. Using the same multi-LED chipset as the Orphek Kaspian, the new Orphek Amazonas…



reefbuilders.com














THe 4 chasnnel customizable one is very interesting for mega tanks.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

300 per ight is not bad at all! Honestly I kind of like this light for my own self. Having a light 1 meter above the waters surface would eliminate bumping into the thing whenever doing maintenance. I of course don't need the darn thing now ;P but I will definitely keep it in mind going forward.


----------



## aeneas (Feb 15, 2021)

Thanks for the various suggestions... but staying within the original selection.
I was really warming up to Kessils, but some folks said their fans are actually quite loud and if I had 4x Kessils the noise would probably not be unnoticeable. That is something that I am desperately trying to avoid.
Any people here having the new Kessils A360x Tuna Sun? Are they really quite noisy?


----------



## EmotionalFescue (Jun 24, 2020)

hmmm. i have a pair of a360xs on two separate tanks. you can hear the fans when you get close, but i wouldn't call them loud at all. it's subjective i guess... AI prime freshwater - now that's loud!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

From actual experience I could only speak to the ONF Flat One+. I have the standard style (Legs on tank.) The light is extremely well made and finished. I think you would have plenty of light even with the hanging style for anything you'd put in a Discus tank. The light is dead silent and the plus model adds a pretty good bluetooth app. 

You can adjust intensity and temp, but not individual colors since it doesn't have separate RGB, but something they call "The wide-area color rendering technology of ColorFull LED" The light has a good diffuser so it doesn't appear to give off a lot of glare when looking up at it.


----------



## aeneas (Feb 15, 2021)

Asteroid said:


> From actual experience I could only speak to the ONF Flat One+. I have the standard style (Legs on tank.) The light is extremely well made and finished. I think you would have plenty of light even with the hanging style for anything you'd put in a Discus tank. The light is dead silent and the plus model adds a pretty good bluetooth app.
> 
> You can adjust intensity and temp, but not individual colors since it doesn't have separate RGB, but something they call "The wide-area color rendering technology of ColorFull LED" The light has a good diffuser so it doesn't appear to give off a lot of glare when looking up at it.


ONF Flat One+ is certainly among top options I was considering... the only issue is size. I think the previous model they also had a 120cm model, but now 90cm is their maximum. I don't know if they intend to make a 120cm again.
For 240cm length, I would ideally have 2x 120cm models... now - I wonder what is best to do; would 2x 90cm be enough?


----------



## EdWiser (Jul 14, 2015)

At 300 gallons you are kind of out of the regular planted tank light size tank.
The problem you have is that you will needed to look at lights out side the freshwater hobby space. 
GHL make two freshwater LED Lights 









Mitras LX 7006, white, USA/CND - GHL USA


7006 Freshwater Model, six cluster, white, power supply included




www.aquariumcomputer.com













Mitras LX 7004, white, USA/CND - GHL USA


7004 Freshwater Model, 4 cluster, white, power supply included




www.aquariumcomputer.com





Ecotech make one LED. 

Here is my tank with the GHL 7004 lights. 









Freshwater - EcoTech Marine







ecotechmarine.com


----------



## aeneas (Feb 15, 2021)

...my wife dismissed the idea of shimmering... she says it looks cute for a while, but having that always "on" would drive her crazy. She likes the peaceful nature of aquariums and the elegance of discus fish in there.

Upon much further reading reviews, viewing youtubes, and making inquiries with manufacturers, I am reassessing my "priority list" to:

*(a) ONF Flat One+: *
PROS: nicest design, good programmability, good colour rendering.
CONS: not sure about the sizing... only available in 60cm or 90cm models. ONF said we should use 3-4 units. 3 units would look nice... spread across the tank, it would leave approx 20cm space between the units and probably nice light distribution. But the question is, will 3 units will really be enough??? Can anyone help me calculate that?
Alternatively we could do 2x90cm in front and 1x60cm at the back, maybe slightly elevated so that it is not all flat... Not sure how that would look like aesthetically... just thinking.

*(b) GHL Mitras LX 7004: *
PROS: good integration with the rest of GHL automation & Profilux system. Seem like very high quality lights. Good programmability.
CONS: very "industrial" design. Not ugly in any way... just industrial. Not sure yet whether I'm warming up to such concept...

@EdWiser, glad to know you have these lights. Your tank looks absolutely stunning! Could you please share your experience with the lights? Any pros and cons so far? Also, since my wife said she would not like shimmering - do these produce much shimmering? (GHLs are still more condensed lights than a diffused panel like ONF Flat One...) How about the reflection of the individual LEDs on the surface? ...Are you also integrating these with the rest of GHL automation?
What size is your tank? ...you are using 2 units and it seems plenty. I was thinking probably for my size I would need 3 units, but that should probably be enough? ...but when I read the instruction manual, it says one 7004 unit is recommended for up to 240 liters - my tank is 1100 liters, so according to them, I'd need 4 units!?
...sorry to bombard you with questions, but your insight here is really helpful!


----------



## aeneas (Feb 15, 2021)

Further thinking about the two models... can I have your honest opinion whether these light spectrums mean anything? As far as I undestand both of these lights are fully programmable and one can change profile of more red / more green / more blue as much as one wants? However, still... here is what I found as the default spectrum at 100% intensity:

*ONF Flat One+:*









*GHL Mitras LX 7004:*


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

aeneas said:


> Further thinking about the two models... can I have your honest opinion whether these light spectrums mean anything? As far as I undestand both of these lights are fully programmable and one can change profile of more red / more green / more blue as much as one wants? However, still... here is what I found as the default spectrum at 100% intensity:
> 
> *ONF Flat One+:*
> View attachment 1026964
> ...


Mitras is much more balanced in output .Will get a bit more in depth in a minute
Flat one is err "punchy" in color at the expense of subtilty. Color cast is "pinkish".


> * MIXING LIST
> ----------------------------------------
> myData ONFlat.txt [120°] x1
> ----------------------------------------
> ...


dimming the Royal blue channel is about all you would need to go from high K to low.

OK number crunching..
First listed specs:




> [*]1000 K – 18000 K adjustment range of color temperature
> [*]6800 K center color temperature
> [*]9 seperately dimmable colors, LEDs within each cluster:
> 2 x Cree XPG3 Sky White, 2 x Cree XPG3 Warm White, 2 x Cree XPG3 Cool White, 1 x Cree XP-E2 Blue, 1 x XT-E Royal Blue, 1 x Osram Oslon SSL True Green, 1 x Osram Oslon SSL Yellow, 1 x Osram Oslon SSL Red, 1 x Osram Oslon SSL Hyperred
> [*]




Next estimated specs..


> MIXING LIST
> ----------------------------------------
> myData GHLMitras.txt [100°] x1
> ----------------------------------------
> ...


Tone is "purple-ish.
Both are spectrum adjustable of course.

You can use the hex numbers for an idea of starting tone.
Search like
Color : #D9AEFF

Ignore the power numbers.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

jeffkrol said:


> Mitras is much more balanced in output .Will get a bit more in depth in a minute
> Flat one is err "punchy" in color at the expense of subtilty. Color cast is "pinkish".


It's punchy at the expense of subtilty, really? Have you ever used this light or even seen it in person? There is no pinkish cast to it. At what setting?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Asteroid said:


> It's punchy at the expense of subtilty, really? Have you ever used this light or even seen it in person? There is no pinkish cast to it. At what setting?


I build them..
current array is deep red, cyan,pcamber, lime, and royal blue .. All controllable so a sort of ...................yes
Spectrum tells the story but if you need another opinion....



> In the Chihiros Vivid series for instance, the particular spectrum / wavelengths used strongly enhance (deep) reds and greens.Visually (and in actual pigment development), red plants get and look redder, and likewise for the greens.
> So for example the leaves of the humble Anubias 'nana' takes on a lush/ deep green tone that we do not get under T5...or most other LEDs. This is linked to the fact that in the Vivids you can tune the R, G, B individually and dynamically (vs a fixed ratio in most other LEDs).
> 
> This aspect comes at a certain cost- the loss of gradations in tonal hues.
> ...


All RGB's are a type with very similar spectrum.,


----------



## aeneas (Feb 15, 2021)

jeffkrol said:


> I build them..
> current array is red, cyan,pcamber, lime, and royal blue .. All controllable so a sort of ...................yes


Wow, that was an impressive reply above with all the tech details, thanks @jeffkrol! 

So, in layman's terms, the Mitras would show more natural, less "tweaked" tones.
However, would you expect the red plants to still show nice reds or - I assume also likely more natural and toned down?
Not a big deal though... in my scape I intend to use mainly green and some individual reds here and there just for fun. They are not going to have the main role.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

jeffkrol said:


> I build them..
> current array is deep red, cyan,pcamber, lime, and royal blue .. All controllable so a sort of ...................yes
> Spectrum tells the story but if you need another opinion.


You've built a ONF Flat One+


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> I build them..
> current array is red, cyan,pcamber, lime, and royal blue .. All controllable so a sort of ...................yes





Asteroid said:


> You've built a ONF Flat One+


RGB diodes are diodes.. They all spec close to the same.. ONF isn't magically different from any other RGB arrays..
It's just physics and color theory.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

If you've never used the light, no point in continuing the conversation. To OP, I have the light and there are obviously different settings so it certainly doesn't look pinkish, not in the least.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

aeneas said:


> Wow, that was an impressive reply above with all the tech details, thanks @jeffkrol!
> 
> So, in layman's terms, the Mitras would show more natural, less "tweaked" tones.
> However, would you expect the red plants to still show nice reds or - I assume also likely more natural and toned down?
> Not a big deal though... in my scape I intend to use mainly green and some individual reds here and there just for fun. They are not going to have the main role.


Well that also goes to fish colors.
Anyways see post 206 to se the effects of spectrum on a tank.Yea those are t5's but the theory is the same and maybe a bit more extreme.
NOTE: What you "see" in person isn't always what the camera sees.
Point is you can paint your tank differnt colors with different spectrums while still maintaining "white".









Share Your Bulb Combo Thread


[QUOTE="Grobbins48, post: 11390361, member: 348418"]I'll need to look through my notes, but I feel like somewhere in this thread I must have posted a similar setup to what you mentioned.[QUOTE] Another fine example of the need for a "bookmark" option on the forum. Nearly every single time I get...




www.plantedtank.net





With the massive amounts of channels on the Mitras you can "enhance" almost any color you like.
If my numbers are close.. out of the box it isn't any more and maybe less natural than the ONF but, fortunately doesn't take much to
make it more natural.
Dimming the royal blue can shift CRI from 70's to 90's.
Now CRI has it's own flaws soo just a ballpark thing.

Mitras isn't prefect either..


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

ONF


ONF 設計植物培育燈具




www.onf.com.tw





Blue/white or yellow/white, not sure how it would need to look pink? What's important is how it looks to your eye not what a spec says. You can only know that if you've used it.


----------



## EdWiser (Jul 14, 2015)

aeneas said:


> ...my wife dismissed the idea of shimmering... she says it looks cute for a while, but having that always "on" would drive her crazy. She likes the peaceful nature of aquariums and the elegance of discus fish in there.
> 
> Upon much further reading reviews, viewing youtubes, and making inquiries with manufacturers, I am reassessing my "priority list" to:
> 
> ...


My tank is a ADA 120P the spectrum chart is fully adjustable on the GHL lights. There is only shimmer at the discharge of the ADA 1200es Lilly pipe at the bottom on the sand. I pick up the 4 LED model due to the front to back measurement of this tank. They do make a 6 led cluster and you can mount the lights longways. The GHL lights also have a nice tank mount. That hides the cables. My wife loves the lights as the fixture is so small and you don’t really “see” the fixture. The white color makes them disappear above the tank. 
I have a very large GHL system I have 18 dosing heads that I use on my tanks. I have been keeping reef systems for 30 years. This tank is for my wife’s enjoyment for putting up with reef tanks in the living room for so long. The lights can be anything you want them to be. 
Coming from the Reefing world where lighting is way more advanced and taken way more seriously than in the freshwater world. I looked at the ADA lights thou they are great lights they are still so limited in their use. No ramping up and down and no adjustment of intensity. You get what you get which the freshwater manufactures have decided that the freshwater hobbyist doesn’t want or more likely will not pay for a full featured light. 
The ONF light is more designed for a 90p tank and while you can hang a couple it would not look as clean as the GHL lights. 
I just wanted the best lights to give the best results. Having had aquariums for 55 years now. I am over the whole get something cheap train of thought. An this tank is in my Wife’s living room an it must be top notch. An my choices of equipment was based to give the highest results. I never have to worry with algae issues as I have used lessons learned in the marine hobby to stop the problem has worked in the freshwater hobby very well.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> Well that also goes to fish colors.
> Anyways see post 206 to se the effects of spectrum on a tank.Yea those are t5's but the theory is the same and maybe a bit more extreme.
> 
> 
> ...





Asteroid said:


> ONF
> 
> 
> ONF 設計植物培育燈具
> ...


Lets us e the RGB vivid as an example.. Note the wall.
The tone isn't really visible due to the brightness of the light, eye spectrum sensitivity and all the other reflections absorption by "stuff". 
Look at the color patch in the charts upper left corner.

You are right eyes, charts, and cameras don't always "see " the same thing but inferences can be made.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Note the "pink", well borderline but this all assumes all diodes 100%, not channel surfing. You can dial in a more "pure" white or a blue white ect.









My 3xdeep red,pcamber,lime,cyan,royalblue light.









Point is most arrays have a base tone run 100%


----------



## aeneas (Feb 15, 2021)

Thank you all for great contributions, wonderful discussion and helping me reach my decision. We will be going with the Mitras! 

I still need to check whether I'll need to go with 4 modules of the more powerful LX7006 or would 4 modules of LX7004 suffice for suitable illumination.


BTW, if anyone is still interested in direct comparison of the fan noise of the spot lights, AquaOwner has just published a head-to-head comparison (incl. Kessils and AI): 



In German, but self explanatory.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

jeffkrol said:


> Note the "pink", well borderline but this all assumes all diodes 100%, not channel surfing. You can dial in a more "pure" white or a blue white ect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should point out that, that tank is not yours nor have you actually used any of the lights the OP asked about.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Asteroid said:


> You should point out that, that tank is not yours nor have you actually used any of the lights the OP asked about.


"sigh".............................


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

jeffkrol said:


> "sigh".............................


Truth, it's like reading about the Aurora borealis and telling someone you know EXACTLY what it looks like.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Asteroid said:


> Truth, it's like reading about the Aurora borealis and telling someone you know EXACTLY what it looks like.


Truth telling someone what YOU saw is hearsay.

And one can't argue with an opinion either.

Everyone "sees" colors differently. So what you see isn't necessarily the same as others.
Extreme case.. color blind.


----------



## aeneas (Feb 15, 2021)

Guys, let's keep it civilized. I appreciated both of your comments and views; also enjoyed very much @jeffkrol's technical analysis of LED light spectrums in general and I do not doubt ONF Flat One+ is superb light - I've seen tons of youtube videos and comparisons - colours are stunning. The tipping point for me was really really great feedback and personal experience by @EdWiser (and a truly beautiful set-up he has) as well as the idea that I would hook all of these into the same integrated system with GHL/Profilux.
I would almost take the ONFs, but the biggest minus to me was that for the length of the aquarium, stitching several long Flat Ones would just not look good...


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Nothing replaces personal experience and since I have the ONF I can speak to that. So unless you see it for real anything else is pretty meaningless within the dynamics where working in. Good luck with your new light.


----------



## aeneas (Feb 15, 2021)

Asteroid said:


> Nothing replaces personal experience and since I have the ONF I can speak to that. So unless you see it for real anything else is pretty meaningless within the dynamics where working in. Good luck with your new light.


I agree 100%. The problem was that we don’t have any good aquaristic shops anywhere near... basic pet shops with cheapest stuff you can imagine. I’d need to drive 4-5h just to see the ONF and i would’t even know where to see Mitras in person. I asked around other hobbyists in the area and nobody has these lights. 
So i need to rely on internet reviews and great advise from folks like you guys here [emoji106]
Bottom line: I think all of the lights from my original list would probably do a fantastic job so this all is just details and personal preference of aesthetics. 
I’ll keep you posted [emoji846]


----------



## EdWiser (Jul 14, 2015)

I am lucky in that I go to the MACNA’s every year having been doing that since the 90’s. So I have seen all the lights in person and know all the vendors personally as friends. I know who to call if I want info or equipment. I have the ELOS Co2 reactor that isn’t even sold I. the US Because I know the ELOS rep and distributor. 
The problem with color is that looking on a screen is not going to actually show the true colors as the screen you are viewing a photo has to be calibrated. An many looking in their phones defiantly can not see the actual color of an image as many phones have their color space rigged up to make image POP. 
it’s always best to get a fully adjustable LED so you can get that color you want to in your aquarium.


----------



## aeneas (Feb 15, 2021)

EdWiser said:


> I am lucky in that I go to the MACNA’s every year having been doing that since the 90’s. So I have seen all the lights in person and know all the vendors personally as friends. I know who to call if I want info or equipment. I have the ELOS Co2 reactor that isn’t even sold I. the US Because I know the ELOS rep and distributor.
> The problem with color is that looking on a screen is not going to actually show the true colors as the screen you are viewing a photo has to be calibrated. An many looking in their phones defiantly can not see the actual color of an image as many phones have their color space rigged up to make image POP.
> it’s always best to get a fully adjustable LED so you can get that color you want to in your aquarium.


@EdWiser and the rest of the "advisory" team here - I am continuing the topic in the main journal thread; I will now need some help thinking through the appropriate CO2 system and how to set that up properly. I looked at ELOS and they seem to have really good stuff; also looking into CO2Art products. If you can help me with some further advise and tips regarding CO2 setup that would be greatly appreciated as well.


----------



## aeneas (Feb 15, 2021)

Guys, may I once more revive this thread to ask you for one more help - choosing the right light intensity: I now received quotes and need to pull the trigger on the purchase:

*1) 4x Mitras LX7004: *

spec for each one: 48 LEDs, 87W at high efficiency mode, 131W at high output mode
they don't state lumens, but somewhere I found "up to 150lm/W for their whites"... since colored LEDs likely have less, I can assume 100-120lm/W average? This would lead to ~9000lm-10500lm per light in efficiency mode and ~13000-16000lm per light in high output mode. This seems really quite a lot - does it make sense? ADA Solar RGB is only stating 3000-3500lm for their lights...?
4x units would thus give me 35k-40k lm in efficient mode or 52k-62k in high output mode.

*2) 4x Mitras LX7006: *

spec for each one: 72 LEDs, 130W at high efficiency mode, 195W at high output mode
assuming same calculations as above, this gives me 13k-15k lm in efficiency mode and 20k-24k lm in high power mode
4x units would give me 52k-62k in efficiency mode vs 78k-93k in high power mode.

A tech support from GHL said: "_If you're going to do mostly high-light demanding plants, 4x 7006 fixtures would be ideal since it will put out that extra bit of light necessary for those plants. This option would also give you the flexibility to mount the lights higher off the water if needed. You could do 4x 7004 if the tank will be a mixture of low - high light plants._"

So, assuming my 290 gal 95" long tank: I would personally prefer to go with 4xLX7004 model - cheaper and less obtrusive. But I want to make sure I am not making compromises... and if I push the lights in high output I worry I might have more fan noise and heat generation, shortening lifespan etc. Would you guys consider the light output of 4xLX7004 sufficient or should I go for the bigger and more expensive lights?


----------



## EmotionalFescue (Jun 24, 2020)

Have you given thought to the types of plants you're planning to keep? I've never kept discus, but I have the impression that their required wster temperature may limit your plant selection?...

In any case, the lesser of the lights you note seem very powerful, at least in terms of wattage.


----------



## aeneas (Feb 15, 2021)

EmotionalFescue said:


> Have you given thought to the types of plants you're planning to keep? I've never kept discus, but I have the impression that their required wster temperature may limit your plant selection?...
> 
> In any case, the lesser of the lights you note seem very powerful, at least in terms of wattage.


There will be some limitations but lots of people say that most of the plants apparently do quite OK up to 80-81F (my discus temperature) with sufficient lighting, fertilization and CO2; it seems there are only some plants that are really fussy and I will avoid those.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

aeneas said:


> There will be some limitations but lots of people say that most of the plants apparently do quite OK up to 80-81F (my discus temperature) with sufficient lighting, fertilization and CO2; it seems there are only some plants that are really fussy and I will avoid those.


I honestly don't think any of those lights are going to limit you in what your trying to do. That congo scape are mostly low light plants anyway. There's a few reasons why you don't want to blast the tank with extreme light anyway.

1. Discus are big waste producers and combined with intense light is a perfect recipe for algae. 
2. If you'll have open space for hardscape and swimming it means the tank won't be packed with plants again not easy to maintain with high light and not enough uptake potential for nutrients
3. Algae does better in high temps, so with high light, difficult.


----------



## EdWiser (Jul 14, 2015)

You will do fine. The two I have on my 4 foot tank really light the tank up.


----------

